# Leanmaxxing is the only way to ascend



## indianmanlet35 (May 31, 2022)

No matter how short, fat or ugly you are, leanmaxxing is the only way to ascend. Foids don’t care about the size of your biceps, traps or chest. When they say they like muscles, they mean cuts and well defined muscles which are indicator of low bf%. Veins, jawlines are all associated with low body fat and thus leanmaxxing is the only way to ever looksmax.


----------



## buflek (May 31, 2022)

cope. muscles mog

if your face or height isnt outstanding, you need to stick out from the rest and that is only possible with low bf and a good amount of muscles


----------



## curlyheadjames (May 31, 2022)

i think i need to leanmaxx


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 31, 2022)

This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (May 31, 2022)

Cope. Blowing up like a balloon is ideal. Oofydoofymax


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (May 31, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709108
> View attachment 1709110


Tbh not everyone has the same looking muscle insertions so you can't point to a physique and say "I want that" like you get to choose from a catalogue

What you can do is to multiple cut bulk cycles and see where you end up


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 31, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709108
> View attachment 1709110


Honestly don't think anyone irl is this lean tbh

If he's under 10% that's real tough to maintain
10-12% is a sustainable amount if you are active too so metabolism is high to allow for more calories


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 31, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> Tbh not everyone has the same looking muscle insertions so you can't point to a physique and say "I want that" like you get to choose from a catalogue
> 
> What you can do is to multiple cut bulk cycles and see where you end up


Of course but what I mean is as close to that as you can.



Chadethnic101 said:


> Honestly don't think anyone irl is this lean tbh
> 
> If he's under 10% that's real tough to maintain
> 10-12% is a sustainable amount if you are active too so metabolism is high to allow for more calories


I'm 8% bf rn. I'll start going to the gym from July.


----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Moldovancel (May 31, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> Tbh not everyone has the same looking muscle insertions so you can't point to a physique and say "I want that" like you get to choose from a catalogue
> 
> What you can do is to multiple cut bulk cycles and see where you end up


miss me with that cut bulk yoyo bullshit. Just eat at a slight caloric surplus


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 31, 2022)

Moldovancel said:


> miss me with that cut bulk yoyo bullshit. Just eat at a slight caloric surplus


This is advice from a skinny guy too jfl

@Ambrose practice what u preach bro your a lanky twig right now


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (May 31, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> This is advice from a skinny guy too jfl
> 
> @Ambrose practice what u preach bro your a lanky twig right now


How the fuck is my physique relevant to how muscle insertions and building muscle works? I haven't posted any shirtless pictures to judge by the way


----------



## Constantin Denis (May 31, 2022)

getting 11%- 10% bf + growing out hair and getting good glowing skin puts you in the 15%-10% of men if you have a decent base


----------



## chasingaesthetics (May 31, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709108
> View attachment 1709110



He is skinny and small as fuck, you do realise he can look like that and get away with it because of his face, if your a normie a physique like that wont halo you at all, it might ascend you from your current position as youll be leaner for sure but as a normie it wont make you stand out at all, you need muscles and leaness combined unfortunately which will give you the ultimate halo


----------



## Deleted member 19615 (May 31, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709108
> View attachment 1709110


No. Nobody will look like that after a year (even with Pitt's superior muscle inserts) and very few will ever. 
Wish people would stop saying this shit as it just adds to the unrealistic expectations everyone has and people start roiding or quit and whine about their subhuman genetics keeping them back. 

The gyms are filled with guys working out. If it only took one year the beaches would be filled with dudes looking like that but instead you never see ANYONE who looks like that. 

Most people who get that low bodyfat will be positively skeletal.


----------



## Deleted member 19615 (May 31, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> Tbh not everyone has the same looking muscle insertions so you can't point to a physique and say "I want that" like you get to choose from a catalogue
> 
> What you can do is to multiple cut bulk cycles and see where you end up


This tbh. Can tell you actually gym


----------



## Cristiano88 (Jun 4, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Of course but what I mean is as close to that as you can.
> 
> 
> I'm 8% bf rn. I'll start going to the gym from July.


How did you measure your 8%?
Not attacking you, just curious.


----------



## Max Frauder (Jun 4, 2022)

Even if you did reach Fight Club Pitt's BF% (after gaining the muscle) you're not gonna sustain it. Pie in the sky .


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jun 5, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> How did you measure your 8%?
> Not attacking you, just curious.


They have a machine at my gym that measures it for me


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

buflek said:


> cope. muscles mog
> 
> if your face or height isnt outstanding, you need to stick out from the rest and that is only possible with low bf and a good amount of muscles


muscle is fucking cope. just don't be a fucking twig. muscle literally does not matter. it's gymcel cope. going to the gym and living there like most gymcels make you falsely look for the biggest tallest widest dude in the gym and you TEACH YOURSELF to view that as the biggest mogger and it ONLY IS in the gym. outside the gym it's face, height, frame. low bodyfat is everything and muscle is a fucking joke made for normies who can't change their height or their face. muscle hardly matters because everyone fucking has it nowadays. and don't even bother telling me "average guy is skinny fat go outside". no, those guys aren't even in the dating market to women and are invisible as fuck. all your competition and the guys getting laid already have muscle thus it's fucking cope. and don't even tell me "ur just lazy u don't want to gym and ascend". JFL, that's cope too, gym is easy as fuck literally couldn't be easier, just lift something for a rep range of fucking 8-10 and eat protein wowwww hard work brother. and all the time put thinking about tracking calories, sleep, just to put on fucking 2 pounds of muscle per month max JFL. What a joke. it's a fucking joke. it's literally just cognitive dissonance that makes people think the gym mogs. and im saying this because I rotted in the gym for YEARS now and have probably what you would consider a pretty good body but it doesn't fucking matter. it's literally a waste of time nowadays and it's becoming normie cope.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 5, 2022)

No leanmaxxing for my sub5 face and mental disorders.


----------



## buflek (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> muscle is fucking cope. just don't be a fucking twig. muscle literally does not matter. it's gymcel cope. going to the gym and living there like most gymcels make you falsely look for the biggest tallest widest dude in the gym and you TEACH YOURSELF to view that as the biggest mogger and it ONLY IS in the gym. outside the gym it's face, height, frame. low bodyfat is everything and muscle is a fucking joke made for normies who can't change their height or their face. muscle hardly matters because everyone fucking has it nowadays. and don't even bother telling me "average guy is skinny fat go outside". no, those guys aren't even in the dating market to women and are invisible as fuck. all your competition and the guys getting laid already have muscle thus it's fucking cope. and don't even tell me "ur just lazy u don't want to gym and ascend". JFL, that's cope too, gym is easy as fuck literally couldn't be easier, just lift something for a rep range of fucking 8-10 and eat protein wowwww hard work brother. and all the time put thinking about tracking calories, sleep, just to put on fucking 2 pounds of muscle per month max JFL. What a joke. it's a fucking joke. it's literally just cognitive dissonance that makes people think the gym mogs. and im saying this because I rotted in the gym for YEARS now and have probably what you would consider a pretty good body but it doesn't fucking matter. it's literally a waste of time nowadays and it's becoming normie cope.


didnt read

go lift lazy pussy


----------



## chigoha (Jun 5, 2022)

what if you're already lean and ugly ?


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

buflek said:


> didnt read
> 
> go lift lazy pussy


im probably twice your twice with better genetics than you ur just a fucking retard, im unironically a lot smarter than you if you can't be self aware enough to LOOK UP and realize every fucking normie is hitting the gym JUST AS HARD as you and it's so fucking cope. gym is so over saturated with normies and ur unironically putting all this work and effort into something THAT DOES NOT MATTER. IT LITERALLY WONT ASCEND YOU. and im probably twice your fucking size saying this. keep coping retard.


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> muscle is fucking cope. just don't be a fucking twig. muscle literally does not matter. it's gymcel cope. going to the gym and living there like most gymcels make you falsely look for the biggest tallest widest dude in the gym and you TEACH YOURSELF to view that as the biggest mogger and it ONLY IS in the gym. outside the gym it's face, height, frame. low bodyfat is everything and muscle is a fucking joke made for normies who can't change their height or their face. muscle hardly matters because everyone fucking has it nowadays. and don't even bother telling me "average guy is skinny fat go outside". no, those guys aren't even in the dating market to women and are invisible as fuck. all your competition and the guys getting laid already have muscle thus it's fucking cope. and don't even tell me "ur just lazy u don't want to gym and ascend". JFL, that's cope too, gym is easy as fuck literally couldn't be easier, just lift something for a rep range of fucking 8-10 and eat protein wowwww hard work brother. and all the time put thinking about tracking calories, sleep, just to put on fucking 2 pounds of muscle per month max JFL. What a joke. it's a fucking joke. it's literally just cognitive dissonance that makes people think the gym mogs. and im saying this because I rotted in the gym for YEARS now and have probably what you would consider a pretty good body but it doesn't fucking matter. it's literally a waste of time nowadays and it's becoming normie cope.


Ok


----------



## buflek (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> im probably twice your twice with better genetics than you ur just a fucking retard, im unironically a lot smarter than you if you can't be self aware enough to LOOK UP and realize every fucking normie is hitting the gym JUST AS HARD as you and it's so fucking cope. gym is so over saturated with normies and ur unironically putting all this work and effort into something THAT DOES NOT MATTER. IT LITERALLY WONT ASCEND YOU. and im probably twice your fucking size saying this. keep coping retard.


cope i got approached by foids saying i got the perfect body, get turning heads at the beach and girls touching my chest and shoulders 

all that with a htn face and 5‘9.5 height


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

buflek said:


> cope i got approached by foids saying i got the perfect body, get turning heads at the beach and girls touching my chest and shoulders
> 
> all that with a htn face and 5‘9.5 height


in the middle of nowhere? sure if you are above average gymcelled on a beach with nothing but women and no chads walking around almost naked ur gonna mog. but when an ACTUAL mogger comes in ur little bit of muscle is a fucking joke. when i say muscle is a meme i just sort of assumed you already knew i meant tall wide frame and good looking. i literally believe ur spawnkilled at 5'9. unironically save for LL.


----------



## buflek (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> in the middle of nowhere? sure if you are above average gymcelled on a beach with nothing but women and no chads walking around almost naked ur gonna mog. but when an ACTUAL mogger comes in ur little bit of muscle is a fucking joke. when i say muscle is a meme i just sort of assumed you already knew i meant tall wide frame and good looking. i literally believe ur spawnkilled at 5'9. unironically save for LL.


i got a good looking girlfriend since 6 years and even outside i had girl approaches meanwhile u are here crying about how others ascend and u dont


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

buflek said:


> i got a good looking girlfriend since 6 years and even outside i had girl approaches meanwhile u are here crying about how others ascend and u dont


not jealous of you at all pal. muh gf + approaches yet here you are in the same place as i am, talking to me, doing the same things i am. no matter what you do at best you'll be the same as me, mogging is all that matters, and it's literally impossible for you to mog anything at 5'9 pal. but keep coping with your aging becky and your natty muscle bud, it's all cope to me.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Jun 5, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> They have a machine at my gym that measures it for me


You mean a biompedance scale? The one that you get on barefooted? 
Some are ok but not all. Mine is Tanita. Its pretty good according to reviews. 
To be honest i find it hard to believe you are at 8% without putting effort into this.
It s hard to be this lean with no cardio, no calorie counting and so on. 

That does not mean you are not chiseled or ripped. You could have great angularity in your face and be 13% bf.


----------



## Gluteus (Jun 5, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709108
> View attachment 1709110



He looks good on screen and like a skinny bitch irl. Watch 5:25 to the end of this video:


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 5, 2022)

Reminder - if you've never been lean, you don't know wtf you look like and you can't claim to be deformed or recessed or any other BS (my pics inside)


A few things before we begin: 1) I'm not asking for ratings here, not the point of the thread. 2) I don't care if you mog me or I mog you. Again, not the point, broseph. 3) The point is to show, with pictures, that if you're a fatcel, skinnyfatcel, or simply have never been to low bodyfat...




looksmax.org


----------



## Dodevu (Jun 5, 2022)

I’m 183cm 170lbs right now after bulking from 155lbs, as a natural I still feel my muscles are small and therefore when I go clubbing I still wear a jumper.

If I goto the club on a dirty bulk with lots of salt n sodium I’m invisible, however when I goto the club low salt my jawline is much more visible and I pull multiple girls a night.

At what point will the low salt not matter though from gaining too much fat around my neck? 180lbs? 190lbs? 200lbs? No one knows as everyone has different fat distribution.

I look around the gym and yes I see big arms etc but I also see their round fat bloated creatine salt faces… Yes you can do multiple bulking and cut cycles to maybe +1 PSL but at what cost? A few years of your prime down the drain.

I’m finally done with the bulk meme but I will continue to be a gymcel but I’m just going to maintain or even drop to 160lbs - 165lbs as it’s clear for me the jawline is the main feature when it comes to attraction.


----------



## DrTony (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> not jealous of you at all pal. muh gf + approaches yet here you are in the same place as i am, talking to me, doing the same things i am. no matter what you do at best you'll be the same as me, mogging is all that matters, and it's literally impossible for you to mog anything at 5'9 pal. but keep coping with your aging becky and your natty muscle bud, it's all cope to me.


Are you a virgin? Your posts transpire bitterness and tremendously low body count/inceldom , disappointment and constant rejections from women. Hope you feel better man. Stop projecting your bitterness and anger on here.


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

FootballPlaya69 said:


> Ok
> View attachment 1717502


you have to have some fucking self awareness don't you? you literally are showing a dude who has height, face, and frame, to prove that muscle is everything? ur such a fucking retard. david laid is just about the WORST example you could use to show muscle mogs. he has barely any on his frame. he's literally just height face frame and low bodyfat, exactly what im fucking saying. you will never look like that with infinity hours in the gym and ur just fucking coping by even being in there.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> Cope. Blowing up like a balloon is ideal. Oofydoofymax


@Zer0/∞ oofydoofy pill strikes again


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

DrTony said:


> Are you a virgin? Your posts transpire bitterness and tremendously low body count/inceldom , disappointment and constant rejections from women. Hope you feel better man. Stop projecting your bitterness and anger on here.


nigger i have a bodycount of 8 and stop virtue signalling. as if you give a fuck about anyone but yourself pal. no, i know how this world works and i live in it. the human brain mine included only gives a fuck about itself and everything is transactional. if i for example started being all nice to you and sucking your dick your brain literally would start liking me just do to the selfish nature of the human brain. you like people for what they provide, and you perceive me as taking not giving, because that's exactly what im doing.

i gymcelled for years, i probably have a higher bodycount than you, and being bitter is the real state of living. i live in this world and i literally believe most of you are coping to death and hiding away from the reality we live in.


----------



## DrTony (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> nigger i have a bodycount of 8 and stop virtue signalling. as if you give a fuck about anyone but yourself pal. no, i know how this world works and i live in it. the human brain mine included only gives a fuck about itself and everything is transactional. if i for example started being all nice to you and sucking your dick your brain literally would start liking me just do to the selfish nature of the human brain. you like people for what they provide, and you perceive me as taking not giving, because that's exactly what im doing.
> 
> i gymcelled for years, i probably have a higher bodycount than you, and being bitter is the real state of living. i live in this world and i literally believe most of you are coping to death and hiding away from the reality we live in.


I have 92 bodycount in 3 years and 10 months. Probably more than you will acquire in 2 lifetimes. I know people are selfish let’s not reinvent the wheel. While both of us and all people are selfish, Problem is you are projecting negativity onto others because of your pent up anger and inceldom. You just need to chill down.


----------



## Deleted member 19317 (Jun 5, 2022)

DrTony said:


> I have 92 bodycount in 3 years and 10 months. Probably more than you will acquire in 2 lifetimes. I know people are selfish let’s not reinvent the wheel. While both of us and all people are selfish, Problem is you are projecting negativity onto others because of your pent up anger and inceldom. You just need to chill down.


ur coping. bodycount is utter and tera cope. the fact that you literally had to run thru that amount of girls and probably still think it's a mog is a joke. looks are everything. and ur literally coping if u think i have pent up anger and inceldom. 

sorry pal but what ur saying and what ur thinking are 2 different things. lack of self awareness. what ur saying is "ur pent up anger muh muh" but what ur actually thinking is "i like to read everything on this site and the fact that you have beliefs and ideas that are different than mine and inherently against me i cannot handle so i will virtue signal by pretending to care about your well being and saying i hope you get better whilst simultaneously saying i mog you via slay count" 

ur coping. ur brain is just as selfish, trying to mog as mine is. im not your buddy and never will be. i don't have to agree with you and beliefs and ideas are a construct of the human mind and don't matter at all. all that matters to the human brain is the mog. and i will have it. i understand how this world actually works and i aggressively will get what i want whether you agree with me or not.


----------



## DrTony (Jun 5, 2022)

You are retarded and incel. Bad combo. I can tell how mad you are by your posts. Stay mad. Attractiveness is decided in the sexual marketplace by the opposite gender (by females) , not by you or anyone in this forum. Results speak not imaginary theories that sound good in paper. A product or service is deemed valuable if it has demand in the marketplace, not whether the enterpreneneur that created it believes it’s the best thing ever. Keep coping with your fucked up theories (which funnily enough you think are true, common thing among retards) while releasing your negativity, bitterness and anger.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jun 5, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> You mean a biompedance scale? The one that you get on barefooted?
> Some are ok but not all. Mine is Tanita. Its pretty good according to reviews.
> To be honest i find it hard to believe you are at 8% without putting effort into this.
> It s hard to be this lean with no cardio, no calorie counting and so on.
> ...


Yeah that one. Seems pretty accurate because my friends also tried it and it seemed accurate for them too.

It totally does seem unbelievable but I was super skinny when I was a kid and my body fat has been the same ever since then. It's not just my face that's angular, I lack fat everywhere lol. The curse of a fast metabolism.

btw Telles is shit


----------



## Cristiano88 (Jun 5, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Yeah that one. Seems pretty accurate because my friends also tried it and it seemed accurate for them too.
> 
> It totally does seem unbelievable but I was super skinny when I was a kid and my body fat has been the same ever since then. It's not just my face that's angular, I lack fat everywhere lol. The curse of a fast metabolism.
> 
> btw Telles is shit


Ok, so you could be 8%. Fair enough.
Telles is shit? It s a wild guess here but do you think Alex Telles is in my avatar?


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 5, 2022)

buflek said:


> cope i got approached by foids saying i got the perfect body, get turning heads at the beach and girls touching my chest and shoulders
> 
> all that with a htn face and 5‘9.5 height


damn, inspiration for me, i am 5'9" too with a normie face


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jun 5, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> muscle is fucking cope. just don't be a fucking twig. muscle literally does not matter. it's gymcel cope. going to the gym and living there like most gymcels make you falsely look for the biggest tallest widest dude in the gym and you TEACH YOURSELF to view that as the biggest mogger and it ONLY IS in the gym. outside the gym it's face, height, frame. low bodyfat is everything and muscle is a fucking joke made for normies who can't change their height or their face. muscle hardly matters because everyone fucking has it nowadays. and don't even bother telling me "average guy is skinny fat go outside". no, those guys aren't even in the dating market to women and are invisible as fuck. all your competition and the guys getting laid already have muscle thus it's fucking cope. and don't even tell me "ur just lazy u don't want to gym and ascend". JFL, that's cope too, gym is easy as fuck literally couldn't be easier, just lift something for a rep range of fucking 8-10 and eat protein wowwww hard work brother. and all the time put thinking about tracking calories, sleep, just to put on fucking 2 pounds of muscle per month max JFL. What a joke. it's a fucking joke. it's literally just cognitive dissonance that makes people think the gym mogs. and im saying this because I rotted in the gym for YEARS now and have probably what you would consider a pretty good body but it doesn't fucking matter. it's literally a waste of time nowadays and it's becoming normie cope.


Muscles is more for mogging other dudes than getting woman


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 5, 2022)

What do you think of this physique? Does it mog or should he lose weight?


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 5, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> What do you think of this physique? Does it mog or should he lose weight?
> 
> View attachment 1718735


hes kinda like me, i got that same gynecomastia


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 5, 2022)

indianmanlet35 said:


> No matter how short, fat or ugly you are, leanmaxxing is the only way to ascend. Foids don’t care about the size of your biceps, traps or chest. When they say they like muscles, they mean cuts and well defined muscles which are indicator of low bf%. Veins, jawlines are all associated with low body fat and thus leanmaxxing is the only way to ever looksmax.


Muh cuts and well defined msucles,u will look dyel in clothes.
Keep coping with you "muh fight club" body ,it's dyel and clothes and u will look like a skinny fcuk with nearly no muscles.
That look works with models because they do photoshoots where they take off their clothes unlike u who would need to wear clothes forever.


The best look is one like Henry Cavill,Jason mamoa or Goldberg And Triple h from wwe


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 5, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> hes kinda like me, i got that same gynecomastia
> View attachment 1718744


Sam Hyde physique


----------



## loksr (Jun 5, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Muh cuts and well defined msucles,u will look dyel in clothes.
> Keep coping with you "muh fight club" body ,it's dyel and clothes and u will look like a skinny fcuk with nearly no muscles.
> That look works with models because they do photoshoots where they take off their clothes unlike u who would need to wear clothes forever.
> 
> ...


male gaze

get big for men
get lean for women

any tiktok chad will steal any chick you have even though he's "dyel "

face is the only thing that matters, how many gymcels have to tell you "I got ripped expecting female attention but only got male attention instead !" before you get the picture jfl
you should still be muscular though, just for yourself, don't do it for women though cause it ain't gonna work son


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 5, 2022)

loksr said:


> male gaze
> 
> get big for men
> get lean for women
> ...



"Muh male gaze" feminist cope

Another twinkfagcope.

Because those gymcels have sub htn faces,they are probably ltn

Ur comparison is wrong,and any chadlite with good body and oozing sex appeal can steal women from "muh prettyboy twink skinny tiktok chad " 

Meanwhile @Deusmaximus morphed his body keeping his face the same ,he was getting more sexual messages from women than women give to twink Chads.


Keep coping,u are probably a skinny zoomer who copes because of his ectomorph body and u are probably too lazy to even step into the gym,even if u enter u will get laughed out so u cope with this.


Decent Muscles With low body fat like Jason mamoa,Mike o Hearn=high sex appeal.

Twinkcopers would never understand this,keep spending 100k on surgeries which would probably won't even ascend u.


----------



## JawMogger (Jun 5, 2022)

indianmanlet35 said:


> No matter how short, fat or ugly you are, leanmaxxing is the only way to ascend. Foids don’t care about the size of your biceps, traps or chest. When they say they like muscles, they mean cuts and well defined muscles which are indicator of low bf%. Veins, jawlines are all associated with low body fat and thus leanmaxxing is the only way to ever looksmax.


You want lean (12% or less body fat percentage) + muscle. If you leanmaxx without gymcelling, then you end up looking like a skinny twink


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jun 5, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> "Muh male gaze" feminist cope
> 
> Another twinkfagcope.
> 
> ...


This


Women want both size AND low bodyfat. Since most men have shit frames, they NEED to compensate with large delts and arms to look big enough. This is IMPOSSIBLE to achieve if you're a framecel natty ecto, you will never be big enough unless you have height and Chad face



Sick of this fucking buzzword pseudo progressive fags here spin muh male haze


Meanwhile women worldwide are thirsting for neanderthal skulled men like Jason Momoa and Henry Cavill. Those men are more dimorphic than 99.999% of users here and appeal to the widest demographic of women


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 5, 2022)

loksr said:


> any tiktok chad will steal any chick you have even though he's "dyel "


tales from the basement


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 5, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Muscles is more for mogging other dudes than getting woman


Nah @Deusmaximus morphed his body keeping his face the same and he became a slayed on tinder.


Some bloated roided MTN-htn dude did nearly as good on tinder as Maher who is a framecel.


kingkellz when he was roided and 220lbs used to get intense sexual IOIs from women IRl

There are probably more cases and experiments of gymcels winning but people like @loksr cope with the zoomer tiktok mentality.

Even @ZyzzReincarnate used to get sexual messages like "choke me " on tiktok from "muh JBs who like prettyboys" when he made videos of his roided physique on tiktok.
despite all the evidence peoeple here still cope with "muh male gaze vs female gaze"


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 5, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> tales from the basement


Skinny Tiktok Chads would probably get stuffed in the lockers and go home with broken bones if they tried to steal a girl of high T aggressive gymcels @loksr .


Also,the "soyciety" has become soyified but if twinkchads did this in 2010,they would end up with a heamorrhage


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 5, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Nah @Deusmaximus morphed his body keeping his face the same and he became a slayed on tinder.
> 
> 
> Some bloated roided MTN-htn dude did nearly as good on tinder as Maher who is a framecel.
> ...


what the fuck fr? 
send me that morph from deus, need it rn, and send me the messages zyzz reincarnate got


----------



## Gluteus (Jun 5, 2022)

JawMogger said:


> You want lean (12% or less body fat percentage) + muscle. If you leanmaxx without gymcelling, then you end up looking like a skinny twink


Yep.

Last time I was this lean I looked like absolute shit because I had no muscle. Now I'm getting into the lower teens and still look strong and masculine because of muscle I've gained. Total game changer for people without naturally great frames


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 6, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> what the fuck fr?
> send me that morph from deus, need it rn, and send me the messages zyzz reincarnate got


One of his threads.









Tinder test with body morph. Results


I am 4-4,5psl, and have barely any success on tinder (besides very fat girls). I morphed my picture with a bigger body (wide shoulders, biceps, chest). The result was shocking!! I tripled my matches, and had a lot of high tier normie girls willing to get fucked. Because i left my face unmorphed...




looksmax.org


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 6, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> what the fuck fr?
> send me that morph from deus, need it rn, and send me the messages zyzz reincarnate got











I 100% guarantee 90% of this forum would have success with a roided body and tatted arms


I am willing to bet money on my claim. The last months i did a lot of tinder experiments, and i am very convinced that its possible for every guy with average face above 175cm and no hairloss, to have good tinder success. You really need a big masculine body, which is very hard and long work as...




looksmax.org


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> One of his threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish he had ss of the msgs


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jun 6, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> damn i wish he had ss of the msgs


Pm him,maybe he has his morph stored.
He says he is 4.5 PSL at best,which is is like 5.6/10

Another one of his threads.









I finally have proof that i would slay with big muscles. Tinder experiment.


Morphed my tinder pictures to big arms and shoulders. Just a really masculine rtt muscular/bloated look. Didnt change my face. I got 5x the amount of matches than with my normal pictures. Girls where ready for sex dates and accepted my straight forward sexual messages. All of this wasnt...




looksmax.org






I can't find the Zyzzreincarnate one currently,but he had a screenshot in one of this threads.
If i find it i will send it


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jun 6, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> Ok, so you could be 8%. Fair enough.
> Telles is shit? It s a wild guess here but do you think Alex Telles is in my avatar?


Yeah I did

Turns out it's Dani Osvaldo. They look very similar.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Jun 6, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Yeah I did
> 
> Turns out it's Dani Osvaldo. They look very similar.


I liked Alex Telles at Porto and Galata. Stopped liking him at Utd.
Yeah they look similar but Dani Osvaldo has a sky high SMV.
The most succesful chadfishing account i had


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 6, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> He looks good on screen and like a skinny bitch irl. Watch 5:25 to the end of this video:




Yea he is naturally super skinny but thats what made him

He would not have gotten those roles as a bulked up gymcel with puffy face


----------



## Gluteus (Jun 6, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> Yea he is naturally super skinny but thats what made him
> 
> He would not have gotten those roles as a bulked up gymcel with puffy face


Yeah, but the point is for regular looking dudes who don't have the benefit of movie screen magic to make them look bigger, having Brad Pitt fight club physique is going to be suboptimal IRL and look tiny AF. Especially because 99% of dudes don't even have Pitts aesthetic muscle insertions.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jun 7, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> I liked Alex Telles at Porto and Galata. Stopped liking him at Utd.
> Yeah they look similar but Dani Osvaldo has a sky high SMV.
> The most succesful chadfishing account i had


Career ended as soon as he stepped into United lol
Yeah Osvaldo mogs him hard.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 7, 2022)

surgerymaxx3r said:


> im probably twice your twice with better genetics than you ur just a fucking retard, im unironically a lot smarter than you if you can't be self aware enough to LOOK UP and realize every fucking normie is hitting the gym JUST AS HARD as you and it's so fucking cope. gym is so over saturated with normies and ur unironically putting all this work and effort into something THAT DOES NOT MATTER. IT LITERALLY WONT ASCEND YOU. and im probably twice your fucking size saying this. keep coping retard.


Don't agree that muscle or strength is a cope, cos it does help u mog other guys, but I agree that it's not like the 70s, and in dating or hookup terms, it's totally oversaturated so u make a high IQ point there. 

Every guy who is in the hookup of dating pool has a good amount of muscle or leanness to appear more muscular. It definitely won't ascend u getting muscles, but without muscles or leanness u can't getnyour foot in the door


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 7, 2022)

DrTony said:


> I have 92 bodycount in 3 years and 10 months. Probably more than you will acquire in 2 lifetimes. I know people are selfish let’s not reinvent the wheel. While both of us and all people are selfish, Problem is you are projecting negativity onto others because of your pent up anger and inceldom. You just need to chill down.


U have 92 bodycount??? Wtf?? What do u look like and what country u in??


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 7, 2022)

DrTony said:


> I have 92 bodycount in 3 years and 10 months. Probably more than you will acquire in 2 lifetimes. I know people are selfish let’s not reinvent the wheel. While both of us and all people are selfish, Problem is you are projecting negativity onto others because of your pent up anger and inceldom. You just need to chill down.


U have 92 bodycount??? Wtf?? What do u look like and what country u in


YouLiveForYourself said:


> This is the physique everyone should aim for. Lean but still has muscles. It's also attainable after a year or so in the gym.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709108
> View attachment 1709110


This is just a guy fantasy meme, similar to how girls call footballers 'buff' in the UK. 

I've seen many footballers, and while they have great functiojal strength, they are tint IRL, they have to be as they r running and sprinting 12km a game and shit. 

Tyler Durden if u saw him IRL guarantee he will look like a twig, and not at al intimidating. 

U prob see twigs walking around ur town all the time with this physique and laugh at how they look like junkies, Pitt just has the advantage of great face, Good insertions, and movie lighting. 

Same shit happens in UK where girls play with themselves looking at Jack grealish but irl he gets frame, muscle, and heightmogged by every normie he goes on to with


----------

